# Good Girl!



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Dídí the 4 month old DDB can be smart when she wants to









along with knowing what No means she has already learned to Sit, Shake/Five, Down and I'm working on Beg.








she also nearly has gotten the hang of Come and Stay

Never before have I met such a food motivated dog and frankly I am surprised at how easy it is to teach er, seeing as I always thought of these mastiffs as great lazy lumps that just couldn't be bothered








Especially since I grew up knowing only Border Collie mixed dogs who always have their attention focused on you and who just love to learn new tricks!
Though I do think it takes her a little bit longer to get a hang of some tricks but she is doing so good!!









She is also nearly toilet train wheras she goes to the door and sticks her head out the kitty-flap when she needs to go out. 
If we don't notice her she will just go right in front of the door.. We are hoping that she will in time learn to make a sound or something when she needs to go or maybe it would be a good idea to hang up a bell there that she could ring whenever she needed to go out.

Until then I guess all we can do is watch her closely


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

Do the bell, it works like a charm!









Jojo


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Asrun good to see you back! Love the puppy. She is darling!


----------



## DarkEyes (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm working on having the dogs do the bells. What I am trying to do is when I go to the door, I rattle the bell and say "outside" and open the door. When they nose the bells, I give 'em a treat as they go outside. 

Maybe it'll work, maybe not. I'll have to look more into it.


----------

